# Looking for female kitten !!!



## Vale87 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello my name is Valentina, i live in Walthamstow (London) with my boyfriend in a one bedroom flat and we are disperately looking for a female kitten but what i found til now is just a lots of websites that they seem fake..everyone is asking me to send them money for the delivery because they live far away from here!
We both love cats and we both have long experience with them..we are looking for a female kitten,possibly not more than 3 months old,either to adopt or to buy..if anyone can help us please inbox me..thanks!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You would be best going along to your local rescue.

Or try Battersea Dog and Cat home - about an hour's drive from you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You cant receive messages until you have made 25 posts.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree with lurcherlad visit one of your local rescue centres


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't know what sort of websites you have been looking at but if you are both experienced cat lovers, why aren't you looking at the more well known and reputable rescue centres in London as suggested, Battersea, Celia Hammond etc.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

That's kind of an odd way to word it "desperately" looking for a female kitten? Why are you desperate? I'm sure there are plenty of nice kittens available in rescue, and if not at this very moment, keep going back. Get yourself approved, so when the right one shows up you'll be all set to bring her home.

Hopefully the rescue will have already spayed her, so you won't have to deal with that, even.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

If you are in London there are a lot of rescues like the Mayhew, which shouldn't be far from you hopefully, Celia Hammond, Battersea, Animal Rescue and Care (Twickenham), RSPCA, Blue Cross. Their websites are very helpful with details on temperament and health.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

good idea regarding rescues, but the OP lives in a flat and the rescues may see this as a problem. Worth a try looking, but I don't find rescues the most open minded of places on occaision. 

Good luck


----------

